# Isathal Eyedrops For Budgie?



## kzaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello!!

I am new to the site.

Freddie the baby budgie (5 months old) came to live with me from a local pet shop in march.

He is a lovely boy and really come out of his shell.
I am hand taming him but am doing so every day with the softly softly approach and he is taking to it well and nearly happy to stay on my finger :001_tongue:

He hasn't been out of the cage yet as I don't want to do so until he is tamed.

Freddie suddenly appeared to have a sticky eye a week ago when waking.
I got him some soothing animal eye drops from the pet shop on Sunday, spoke to the vet on the phone on Monday, she said keep giving him the drops if no better in next couple of days bring him in.

It seems to have turned from what seemed conjunctivitis to a eye infection.

I took Freddie to the vet today after his eye took much longer to open this morning and seemed very swollen.
It looked painful and he has been rubbing and scratching it.

A short trip, loss of tail feathers and one tired, red eyedrop stained baby budgie we are back home.

My vet has prescribed Isathal eye drops twice a day for a week.

Does anyone have any experience with these drops?


Thank you 


Kate.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Isathal is used for the topical treatment of conjunctivitis associated with Staphylococcus aureus and in particular the biotype Staphylococcus intermedius.

I hope your little Freddie has a full and speedy recovery from his eye infection!

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

FaeryBee has given you some great information. I'm sure that soon his eye will heal and he'll be back to normal! :fingerx: 

Please keep us posted on how your little one is doing soon!

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided above by FaeryBee, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help :thumbsup:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## kzaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you!

Freddie seems better today already.
He's just had his first round of eye drops, he's use to them now so just tilts his head at you at lets you drop them in. He started trying to rub it off straight away....but hopefully he will be getting better soon. 


I will update on Freddie's recovery.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and hope Freddy has a speedy recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Freddy is showing improvement already and I'm continuing to wish him a full and speedy recovery! :hug:*


----------



## kzaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your replies.

Freddie is back to his old self and his eye is all better.

:biggrin1:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

So glad to hear that Freddy is feeling much better now that the eyedrops had cleared up the problem.


----------

